# Waiver for flag-down/call-in's/single service



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

I did some searching on this topic, and the few threads I found just didn't have it together.

SO...

I'm trying to come up with a better damage waiver for the call-in's/flag downs.

Who's got some good advice, pointers, clauses, examples, etc etc. ??

I talked to a local guy who said a few years ago someone attempted to sue him claiming he is the one who cracked their garage door (they were lying, trying to take the guys money). He now refuses to do anyone's property besides his contracted accounts. 
I would like to accept the call-in's, as I could definitely use the extra income. 

Anybody got one that covers everything & anything necessary that they'd like to share? 

--- In my official contract I do have a Single Service option that can be checked, and was thinking about just carrying those around and using that. I'd much rather just have a nice simple 1-2 page waiver that covers everything that would be necessary for this.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Which brings me to thinking.....

Lets just say that someone completely lies, and accuses you of breaking something that you absolutely didn't touch......How do you prove they are lying? How do you cover yourself for something like this?

Is it just your word against theirs?


----------



## Prestigeservice (Dec 18, 2009)

Dash camera, just like the cops use, one forwards one backwards. Just a cya!


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

ah clever
So, what do you have like archives of every single plowing you do for an entire season???


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome to plowsite btw if this your first time on here...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's why you shouldn't have your company on you truck! I never had a problem about one timers.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Grandview explain what you mean....

How would having magnet logo's or not have any affect on if someone tries to screw you?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BRENTMAN;913429 said:


> Grandview explain what you mean....
> 
> How would having magnet logo's or not have any affect on if someone tries to screw you?


Hello police,some guy in a truck just plowed my driveway but I don't know the name of the company and I paid him in cash!


----------



## Prestigeservice (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks and yes, well sort of. keep video on flash drives and rotate them out. Just a bit of insurance against people pulling that kind of stuff. You can just go back and show the people/judge the video of the session. Hook them up to motion sensors and you can also catch thieves or vandals without eating up storage space recording nothing.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes I suppose for the flag downs, but what about the call in's? 
They had to have gotten your phone number somewhere? 
Most likely from some form of advertisement or something and surely thats got your company and logo etc. 

I guess with a single cash payment they would have to have you on video in order to prove anything


----------

